# Poison ivy!



## LynninTX (Jun 23, 2004)

My dh got into poison ivy several weeks ago and has been battling the rash ever since. Today he worked out in the sun and it is so bad now.... spreading, oozy, both hands swollen

we need so ideas what to do now...

thinking neither jewel weed nor alcohol will help now since obviously the oil is not currently on him.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Someone posted here about poison ivy before. They mentioned to use ammonia on the rash. since I break out even if I look at PI, I tried it the next time and it actually made the rash disappear within a day. Edited to note that I used the ammonia as soon as I realized I was breaking out. Don't know how well it works afterwards.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

go to a health food store and buy homeopathic poison ivy/oak remedy. Could be in a tincture form or tablet. Absolutely amazing! 

I am super sensitive to all the poisons.... have had it well over 60x so far, been hospitalized 2x, on cortisone for months. Nothing works for me like the homeopathic stuff. 

I also take it preventively - if I know I'll be exposed I take it ahead of time. I'll get one or two small bumps that appear and then disappear and that's it. Beats the heck out of being covered head to to in large oozey blisters!


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Lynn,
Search the topic Poison Ivy Removal (209889..) for further information.

It is very probable that your DH is re-exposing himself to the usherol oil by touching items previously contaminated by the oil. As long as traces of the oil are present the problem will persist.

Have DH impliment recomendations made in the above thread. He MUST maintain a high level of vigalence in preventing future exposures. While difficult and unplesant, it is preferable to the alternative.

You too can develop sensitivity to this oil at any time ( if not already).

From your description of his condition, medical treatment will likely be necessary


----------



## LynninTX (Jun 23, 2004)

thank you all!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

There is an OTC cream called Zanfel (Zanfil?). It's pretty expensive, I think it was close to $40 but it worked. You MUST follow the directions on how to apply it.


----------



## CurrentWave (Apr 2, 2005)

I had a break out so bad a couple of years ago I had to go to a doctor and get a prescription. The prescription made me non functional I was out of it for over a week, I've never been so sick. The poison-oil can last for over a year on ones skin. This is why after having it you will break out in the same spot the next time. I am certain just smelling it can trigger an outbreak  for me. So when we got it again the following year I went on a search frenzy and found the suggestion that was the answer for me!

*Use a strong salt/water solution* - I used 1 Tablespoon in about 1/2 cup of water. Mix it well before applying with a cotton ball. Apply it all the time - morning, noon and night and whenever you itch! Don't touch the rash except with the cotton soaked in saline solution.... Don't use on broken skin it will burn! Although saline is completely safe, it is what we are mostly.

Keep a bottle with the mix and cotton balls with you all the time. Being hit and miss with this treatment is how it will fail you.

When you first apply the solution to the rash will itch just a bit more - it's reacting to the saline, but soon will stop altogether - so just hold on and have faith. It helps to yell - Die Die Die you sucker! The saline will dry out the rash, and remove any oil that remains on the skin, as well as stopping the itch.

Back to my story - when I got the rash the following year I was covered with it just as before after only one night! It was awoken in my skin again - Yikes! So I hit it hard with the saline solution, and it was stopped expanding in one day. Day two saw very few itching fits, day three and it was receding. By day four it was almost gone... I couldn't believe it! When I applied the saline solution I could sleep through the night without being woken up by a itching fit. Put it on right before bed and sleep for 8 peaceful hours. The following two years I have not had a break out. 

My daughter has a bit different story with a lesson in it. She broke out in one small patch, but never would be consistent in applying the solution. Her one small patch did not spread, but did not go away either. It would flare up bight red, bigger and she would scratch it, I would hound her to apply the saline and when she did it would fade to barely there light pink. At that she would stop applying the saline and in a few days it would flare up again. This went on for more than nine months until I took over applying the solution  Kids!

The saline also worked well for my handicapped son, I would just apply it on him several times a day, and he left it alone.... what a blessing, as you cannot explain such things to him nor get his cooperation in such matters.

It is truly a wonder for healing our bodies - salt - who knew?


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

Get a milkgoat, feed it the poison ivy, drink the milk and start building immunities. That's about as alternative as it gets.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

I posted this before as I too get Poison Ivy. Even in the Winter from firewood. The Pharmacist at WalMart suggested Maximum Strength Ivarest. Among other things, it contains calamine. It is an antihistamine to stop the itch fast and a skin protectant to dry it up. It is skin tone. It truely worked for me! If I recall it was under $5 over the counter. Jklady


----------



## Catbird (Oct 14, 2004)

Used to get poison ivy really bad until i started using jewel weed .When ever i come in contact with poison ivy i apply jewel weed and never have break outs of it when i use it . Works great for me
http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/Plants.Folder/Jewelweed.html


----------

